# Need Cpt for closure of vaginal mucosa?



## ksamples (Sep 15, 2009)

The MD performed a closure of the vaginal mucosa. Do you know a code for this? 

The MD had previously put a sling in the patient to hold the bladder/urethra up. He then had to do a closure of the vaginal mucosa because the sling was starting to fall out of the vagina. 

Any suggestions... I saw a code for closure of the vagina total but this was just the mucosa. 

Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 15, 2009)

*Icd*

Does she have a prolapsed uterus for the need of all of this?


----------



## ksamples (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, that is correct!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 15, 2009)

*Cpt*

57283 too extensive?


----------



## ksamples (Sep 15, 2009)

That code is close.....I was wondering about a couple of things though. 

The description of the procedure states the vaginal apex is suspended with sutures to restore its proper anatomic position using an intraperitoneal approach conducted through the vaginal canal. 

Do you think this would work because the vagina wasn't out of its proper anatomic position but the uteterus was protruding out? Would it be an intraperitoneal approach because that involves the abdominal wall. I was thinking vaginal approach. 

What are your thoughts? I am thinking out loud and wanting someone else's opinion. 

Thanks


----------

